# Stretched Henderson



## volksboy57 (Feb 17, 2022)

https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/462458785558156/
Check this crazy bike out!
"I have a Hendersen Arnold Schwinn bike that has been modified and stretched in a custom similar to the Hendersen motorcycles..Great Parade Bike.. This is a prewar arnold schwinn or whathaveyou.. Its Custom one of a kind!"


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Feb 17, 2022)

hope he has a long bed truck. 😮


----------



## cyclingday (Feb 17, 2022)

That’s Walt Adams old bike.
I’m pretty sure, he built it.


----------



## 1motime (Feb 17, 2022)

It definitely has the look. Just forget about any realistic turning circle


----------



## Krakatoa (Feb 17, 2022)

Rare Torrington Senior Citizen bars!!!


----------



## Big Moe (Feb 18, 2022)

I love that thing. I just don't have the money to buy it 😕.


----------



## catfish (Feb 18, 2022)

cyclingday said:


> That’s Walt Adams old bike.
> I’m pretty sure, he built it.



Yes. Walt made this.


----------



## old hotrod (Feb 18, 2022)

Yuuppp...<a data-flickr-embed="true" href="




__
		https://flic.kr/p/6Dh8Z1
" title="270 copy"><img src="https://live.staticflickr.com/3456/3703642838_b51a814a7d.jpg" width="500" height="373" alt="270 copy"></a><script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>


----------



## dave429 (Feb 18, 2022)

That would be fun to take for ride.


----------



## Rusty72 (Feb 18, 2022)

Damn ! Walt looks young in that pik


----------



## catfish (Feb 18, 2022)

Rusty72 said:


> Damn ! Walt looks young in that pik



I've got some photos of me and Walt at his old shop back in the 90s. When he had a green Aerocycle in the window.


----------



## cyclingday (Feb 18, 2022)

Fresh photo of Walt and friends, taken while out riding today.
February 18th. 2022


----------

